# Pics of Einstein's new brothers!



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

Please meet Newton and Edison...


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

This isn't an attack, but we ask that pictures be 600x800 or smaller. If you don't know how to resize you can certainly post a link to the image . This is for the same reason that we can't have a huge amount of pictures per thread.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

NiCe.... Oh YEah, I'M GoNnA WrITe LiKe THIS NOw......jk.
Cute pics though!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

omg i love their theme names. they are adorable (esp edison, he look so mousy brown <333)


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

So adorable!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww,they are so cute!!!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

They may be cute but they are evil! Evil i tell you! I cannot even clean their cage without having to chase them all over! One goes one way the other goes another and I am like hey wait come here I may never find you in this room! Edison is definitely the butt of the two. I have a lot of pics of just Edison's face trying to eat the camera. I will post better pics when they get older.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Einstein said:


> They may be cute but they are evil! Evil i tell you! I cannot even clean their cage without having to chase them all over! One goes one way the other goes another and I am like hey wait come here I may never find you in this room! Edison is definitely the butt of the two. I have a lot of pics of just Edison's face trying to eat the camera. I will post better pics when they get older.


You have to chase them? Welcome to the world of baby rats!  They look gorgeous. Good luck with them!


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I absolutely ADORE your babies names!! So very cute!


----------

